# CIRRUS cash dispencers



## LeitaFamily (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi. Just a question. Is it easy to find cash dispenser (bancomat) belonging to Cirrus circuit in Sydney?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Not that easy. It is better if you have a MasterCard/visa/swift cards. You still can use it in some ATMs but they are not that common.


----------

